# Cast iron stuffer cleaning



## crazzycajun (Mar 21, 2018)

I have a cast iron stuffer I am reseasoning I have worked with cast iron pans,Dutch ovens etc. The question I have when using raw meat in the stuffer my plan for clean up was wash in hot water put in oven at 200f or so to kill the creepie crawlies then apply oil reheat and store. Does this sound right for sanitation or does any one have a different ideas?
Tia


----------



## kit s (Mar 21, 2018)

crazzycajun said:


> I have a cast iron stuffer I am reseasoning I have worked with cast iron pans,Dutch ovens etc. The question I have when using raw meat in the stuffer my plan for clean up was wash in hot water put in oven at 200f or so to kill the creepie crawlies then apply oil reheat and store. Does this sound right for sanitation or does any one have a different ideas?
> Tia


Crazzy
Would not use oil in tube unless you use it frequently the oil will not only collect dust, but can grow bacteria. Just the hot water and oven drying should do the trick.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## buzzy (Mar 21, 2018)

That is pretty much what I do except I put mine beside wood stove. Rotating to get it warm & dry the whole way around. Tube is probably not cast so shouldn’t need oiled. I then set in garbage bag an tie bag shut. I don’t tear mine apart an will not fit in oven without that


----------



## crazzycajun (Mar 21, 2018)

Yes forgot the stuffing tubes are stainless not cast with cookware the heat kills the bacteria. Witch had me concerned about the barrel.


----------



## buzzy (Mar 21, 2018)

I give mine hot soapy bath & rinse before an after using it
But I only use mine for making cracklins (so far)


----------

